# New interior trim mod!



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

Hello all,

I recently took out all of the gray/silver trim from the interior of my Cruze and got it hydro dipped to a blue carbon fiber. I think it looks great but I would like to know your opinion! I'd also like to see your style if you've made changes as well! 

Thanks!


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

*DBeAsT*, looks great! And what is the color of your Cruze? What brand did you purchase?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Is your car at least blue lol?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> Is your car at least blue lol?


His shorts are 

I like it tho. Always liked colored carbon look.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Looks good! I did the same but just with blue plasti dip.


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

carid said:


> *DBeAsT*, looks great! And what is the color of your Cruze? What brand did you purchase?


My Cruze is black and I'm not so sure what you mean by brand? If you're talking about brand of the interior pieces they are the factory pieces, I just took them out myself and had a local hydrographics shop add the blue carbon fiber.



Ger8mm said:


> Is your car at least blue lol?


Ha no its not. I have blacked out most of my car, (wheels, calipers and Windows, except taillights and because they are aftermarket technostalgia led's that I like the way they are) but the interior was already all black and I wanted a splash of color so it didn't seem too bland on one color. I'm debating on adding little accents of blue on the outside too. Not sure yet though.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

This is the only interior modification I would consider. I've never been a fan of overlays. They just look cheap. I may do this in the future.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I like the color, but the the pattern is too strong for my taste. It makes it seem "busy". I'd prefer it if it was toned down to more of a texture.


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> I like the color, but the the pattern is too strong for my taste. It makes it seem "busy". I'd prefer it if it was toned down to more of a texture.


That's the great thing about hydro graphics, it's so customizable and you can do virtually any pattern/color combo to fit your taste. Personally I like the carbon fiber look but you could look into a simpler idea if you're interested


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

wasney said:


> Looks good! I did the same but just with blue plasti dip.


I've seen that before, how'd yours turn out?


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Pretty good. Ill take pictures tomorrow. I have to redo the part by the shift nob because wind blew leaves on it while it was drying so there are a few marks. I was in a hurry so I couldn't peel it off to redo it. The problems of not having a garage yet. lol


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I like the carbon fiber look but as another poster has saida little loud for my taste too


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

My dip job. Found a steering wheel cover that matchs.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Still have to do the grey part on the steering wheel. Couldnt figure out how to take it off


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

I found the write up on the steering wheel removal but I don't know if I have the gal to remove it.


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

wasney said:


> Still have to do the grey part on the steering wheel. Couldnt figure out how to take it off





neginfluence04 said:


> I found the write up on the steering wheel removal but I don't know if I have the gal to remove it.



Steering wheel is easy believe it or not. First, turn the steering wheel upside down. This will enable you to get in the two holes on the back.
Second, make sure you disconnect negative terminal for at least 20 minutes to prevent setting off airbag on accident. 
Third, take an Allen wrench and put it into a hole on the back of steering wheel. It'll go in almost all the way and if you wiggle it around you should feel a hard surface on the outside edge. Push the Allen wrench to the inside of wheel and this should disengage the metal clip.
Repeat for other side.

I will post a video that helped me but take my word for it, an Allen wrench is a lot easier than the hook tool he recommended. Also you don't need to take the wheel off like he did but it helped to see the back of it in the video to get an understanding of it.

https://youtu.be/ylG2hnkdHGk


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, from years of experience have to go alone with Rick on Pawn Stars on the subject. Unless you are modifying a vehicle you intend to keep for life, or can find somebody who goes alone with your taste and willing to pay the price for it. You are depreciating the value of your vehicle.

Some guy comes in with a 10,000 buck paint job on his motorcycle and expects to get all that money back. Sure wasn't Rick's taste, so said would have to strip it, repaint it, so offered him 10,000 bucks less than the current market value.

But if it makes you happy, and want to live with it, go ahead and do whatever you want to. But if you want to get rid of it, and get your money back, good luck in finding somebody willing to compensate you for your efforts.

Do have to compliment you on your workmanship, you have a talent, but LOL, not exactly to my taste.

Seems to be conflict in nature as to the top color of the dash. Ideally it would be a light color to reflect the heat, but has the consequence of also reflecting the light off the inside of the windshield that will impede your vision. This can be tested by resting a sheet of white paper on top of your instrument panel. So is a practical consideration, top of the dash has to be a dark color. But can fry an egg on it.


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

I have no plans on getting rid of this car so that's why I'm making it pretty custom


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Pretty cool actually I like that color blue, a digital camouflage wold looks sick too


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

If I had a truck I'd probably be all over a digital camo. That's a good idea ha


----------

